# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  El crecimiento de carrizo en los cauces provoca alteraciones ambientales

## Salut

Estudio interesante:




> *El crecimiento de carrizo en los cauces provoca alteraciones ambientales en Murcia*
> 
> En los últimos años, *el incremento de la superficie de regadío* que ha tenido lugar en todo el sureste ibérico *ha producido un crecimiento masivo de las poblaciones de Phragmites australis, denominado comúnmente carrizo, sobre los sistemas acuáticos*. La necesidad de estudios sobre retención de nitrógeno en los sistemas acuáticos está creciendo cada vez más desde que el agua se ha convertido en un bien altamente vulnerable.
> 
> En la Región de Murcia *el carrizo acaba invadiendo por completo el lecho* de pequeños cauces efímeros y temporales conocidos como ramblas. Esta situación lleva consigo la *transformación física de estos cauces, modificando muchas características implicadas en los procesos bióticos y abióticos* de retención de nitrógeno (N).
> 
> A pesar de que está científicamente demostrado que el carrizo es un filtro verde natural altamente efectivo en la asimilación de nutrientes (como el N) su asimilación es sólo una retirada temporal de N del ecosistema ya que lo libera posteriormente durante el periodo de senescencia o muerte. Sin embargo, se sabe que en los ecosistemas acuáticos, las comunidades microbiológicas de los sedimentos del lecho son capaces de procesar grandes cantidades de N, bien como nutriente o como sustrato de diversas reacciones químicas.
> 
> De hecho, uno de los principales procesos que se ha estudiado en los cauces es el proceso de desnitrificación. Las bacterias desnitrificantes pueden transformar el N en forma de nitrato en N gas el cual es eliminado del ecosistema acuático.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/07/el-crecimien...les-en-murcia/

----------


## jasg555

El que los llamados filtros de plantas, a veces estropean más que arreglan, es una lucha en cuanto a debate que llevo durante años con el sistema de prueba y control que he utilizado a nivel de estanques.

 En cauces fluviales, mi experiencia como andarríos aficionado, es que el carrizal encajona y profundiza el río, retiene mucho sedimento, colmatando las orillas y su putrefacción provoca una alteración de los parámetros de agua.

Lo que supone:
- Un mayor riesgo de inundación en la vega.
- Una desaparición de los insectos acuáticos autóctonos, base de la cadena alimenticia.
- La alteración de los parámetros provoca estrés en los peces que favorece el brote de enfermedades.
- La pérdida de frezaderos que conlleva la desaparición de especies autóctonas y la proliferación de las alóctonas.


Río Tajo, represado, comido por el cañizo y estancado en Almoguera:



 Hace unos 10 años había un 30% del cañizo actual, y antes del trasvase apenas testimonial.
En las fotos se aprecia perfectamente las orillas irregulares que han sido invadidas por el carrizo, cañizo, etc..., convirtiéndose en un canal.

----------


## Salut

Queda mucho por investigar en la dinámica de la vegetación de ribera... desde luego, la expansión de los carrizales y los cañaverales es más que preocupante.

Habría que ver hasta qué punto es una respuesta a la alteración del régimen hidrológico (por extracciones y desembalse), una alteración de la química del río (presencia de diferentes nutrientes) o la destrucción de la vegetación que debería ocupar ese nicho ecológico.

Imagino que un poco de todo...

----------


## jasg555

> Queda mucho por investigar en la dinámica de la vegetación de ribera... desde luego, la expansión de los carrizales y los cañaverales es más que preocupante.
> 
> Habría que ver hasta qué punto es una respuesta a la alteración del régimen hidrológico (por extracciones y desembalse), una alteración de la química del río (presencia de diferentes nutrientes) o la destrucción de la vegetación que debería ocupar ese nicho ecológico.
> 
> Imagino que un poco de todo...


 Yo no puedo hablar como técnico, evidentemente, pero sí como alguien que se ha recorrido muchísimos tramos de río a pata lo ha visto evolucionar con o sin embalse, antes de entrar en el embalse y aguas abajo de la presa.

 Por ejemplo el río Tajo entre la junta con el Gallo en el Puente de San Pedro y su entrada en Entrepeñas un poco más abajo de Trillo, más o menos conserva una vegetación de ribera digamos normal: algunas junqueras, cañizo escaso, menta acuática. En pequeñas proporciones. Las orillas son batante practicables e irregulares
Como vegetación de fondo sumergida, conserva una especie de musgo en donde habitan todo tipo de insectos acuáticos, en macetones aislados, y en algunos remansos, en verano algunos ceratophillum y demás vegetación parecida.

Debajo de los embalses hasta Aranjuez, el río se ha convertido en un canal de caudal muy lento, las orillas llenas de carrizo y caña, las orillas en linea recta, etc... las fotos que he puesto arriba..

 Por encima del embalse, el río no tiene regulación, alguna minicentral, etc.. y el mayor peligro ambiental son las minas de caolin, que al lavarlo, el lodo produce colmatación de algunos frezaderos.

Por debajo está completamente regulado y ha cambiado (a peor) drásticamente..

opino que si se hiciera como con algunos embalses estadounidenses, que simulan riadas y sueltan el caudal de forma irregular, ese problema no existiría, y el río podría estar mucho menos alterado.

Lo mismo ocurre con el Henares, con el Jarama, con el Manzanares sólo en la zona centro. 

Luego con el tema de la materia orgánica, he observado que con la proliferación de fertilizantes y depuradoras (no sé técnicamente como saldrá el agua tras ellas, pero me consta que en muchas no sale muy bien) el crecimiento y propagación de la vegetación de ribera se ha disparado.

Incluso esa materia orgánica está haciendo "explotar" plantas alóctonas que algunos irresponsables están soltando cometiendo un delito en algunas zonas como es el caso del lirio acuático o camalote eb el Guadiana, que está resultando ser un problema por la desaparición por competencia de la vegetación autóctona y por el consumo de oxígeno por la noche hasta casi acabar con él al amanecer:

http://forestman.espacioblog.com/pos...nvade-camalote

Con el lirio acuático y con la lechuga de agua hice yo una experiencia hace unos 4 años. Metí tres ejemplares en un arroyo artificial de uno de mis estanques de peces.
Los metí sobre el 10 de Agosto, 3 ejemplares.
El 10 de Octubre estaba así, recirculando unos 12.000 litros/hora.





Fácilmente podía haber unos 300, al final los sacaba a paladas a la basura.

 La experiencia consistía en reducir el nitrato con plantas y no usar una torre de goteo.
Al final, el nivel de nitrato no se redujo, porque para que lo hiciera, a diario hay que sacar una determinada parte de plantas X y así el jacinto estar en contínuo crecimiento.

 En el momento en el que una parte de ellas naturalmente muere, el nitrato vuelve al agua, y además sube ligeramente el amoníaco.

----------


## ben-amar

Y ?no hay ningun pez o anfibio (tortuga o galapago, que devore eso a espuertas?

----------


## jasg555

> Y ?no hay ningun pez o anfibio (tortuga o galapago, que devore eso a espuertas?


 Sí, la carpas de la hierba, en parte se lo come, pero si la introduces desplazará a la carpa común y al barbo, se convertirá en una plaga.

 Recordando un capítulo de los Simpson y para fraseándolo, luego para combatir a la carpa de la hierba habría que introducir Muskies norteamericanos (lucios gigantes) para el lucio gigante habría que introducir el pez gato gigante del Mekong. Y para el pez gato gigante, seguramente el cocodrilo del Nilo y para el cocodrilo, un Rex :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Los manatíes de Florida también se deben de comer unas cuantas. :Smile:  :Smile: 

 Lo mejor es no tirar plantitas o tortuguitas o pececitos que nos sobren al agua. :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Sí, la carpas de la hierba, en parte se lo come, pero si la introduces desplazará a la carpa común y al barbo, se convertirá en una plaga.
> 
>  Recordando un capítulo de los Simpson y para fraseándolo, luego para combatir a la carpa de la hierba habría que introducir Muskies norteamericanos (lucios gigantes) para el lucio gigante habría que introducir el pez gato gigante del Mekong. Y para el pez gato gigante, seguramente el cocodrilo del Nilo y para el cocodrilo, un Rex
> 
> Los manatíes de Florida también se deben de comer unas cuantas.
> 
>  Lo mejor es no tirar plantitas o tortuguitas o pececitos que nos sobren al agua.


Pero como el problema es que SI que se tiran, propongo afanarle unos cuantos manaties a los yanquis :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Mira estos videos de qué ocurre cuando se han soltado carpas de la hierba en USA porque también tenían el problema de los jacintos y dificultaba la navegación interior:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb8Om...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av8RG...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS7zk...eature=related

Menudo leñazos les meten. Alguno ha resultado herido. Incluso ha habido casos de golpeos, perder el sentido y ahogarse.

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

¡menudos leviatanes! :EEK!: 
En un principio, al verlos, pense que saltaban de alegria :Smile: , luego se observa que no, que lo que estan haciendo es atacar a quien osa entrar en sus dominios :Embarrassment: 
Alguna ataca directamente a la entrepierna :EEK!:  :Frown: .
Es la invasion de las carpas-leviatan :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jasg555

> Alguna ataca directamente a la entrepierna.


 Pues yo tengo tres exactamente iguales que miden 80 cm la más grande



Cuando ande cerca me pondré como los futbolistas en la barrera, no sea que me dejen la voz aflautada :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues yo tengo tres exactamente iguales que miden 80 cm la más grande
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando ande cerca me pondré como los futbolistas en la barrera, no sea que me dejen la voz aflautada


Jajajaja... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

No te eches Scopex por si acaso... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , que se tiran como locas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jasg555

> Jajajaja...
> 
> *No te eches Scopex por si acaso*...:, que se tiran como locas


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Tendré cuidado con esos bolies.

No te creas, estos comen piensos especiales, pastas, gusanos de seda, gambitas y gammarus del copón.

Menudos señoritos son los bichos... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tendré cuidado con esos bolies.
> 
> *No te creas, estos comen piensos especiales, pastas, gusanos de seda, gambitas y gammarus del copón.*
> 
> Menudos señoritos son los bichos...


Tírale un poco de jamón ibérico y un poco de queso puro de oveja... que verás a donde mandan los piensos, gusanos, gambas y demás... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Tírale un poco de jamón ibérico y un poco de queso puro de oveja... que verás a donde mandan los piensos, gusanos, gambas y demás...


Y cuando el agua esté demasiado fria, un toquecito de Machaquito, seco :Wink: , veras como se ponen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y cuando el agua esté demasiado fria, un toquecito de Machaquito, seco, veras como se ponen


Jejejeje... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

> Tírale un poco de jamón ibérico y un poco de queso puro de oveja... que verás a donde mandan los piensos, gusanos, gambas y demás...





> Y cuando el agua esté demasiado fria, un toquecito de Machaquito, seco, veras como se ponen


 Ya, pero mejor eso nos lo pimplamos nosotros, y a los peces que les den :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

